# Off to Houston on weds



## stroober (Apr 23, 2007)

Hot dang


----------



## Crispy (Apr 23, 2007)

Go see the space rockets!





phwoar!


----------



## stroober (Apr 23, 2007)

ooooooo rocketty


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 24, 2007)

If you want to do your bit to help with the impeachments...  

http://www.communitywalk.com/a28

Although for some reason Houston is doing their A28 (April 28) protest a day before the rest of the country, on April 27th...



http://www.a28.org/


----------

